# wo find ich paar nette Symbole (zbsp für Gästebuch)...



## HammerHe@rt (15. Juni 2001)

gibs doch bestimmt irgendwo for free oder?
so nettes kleines aber gutaussehendes Symbol für ein gästebuchlink

so 3d-art wär auch cool

kennt wer wo was??

thx


----------



## ghaleon (15. Juni 2001)

selbermachen


----------



## HammerHe@rt (15. Juni 2001)

*jo sicherlich eine alternative*

aber das war nicht meine Frageeeeee...

also wer weiss wo ich sowas bekommen kann

PS: bitte nicht mehr klugscheissen

thx


----------



## Atti (15. Juni 2001)

wieso nur, war diese antwort wiedermal typisch?


----------



## Meister Eder (15. Juni 2001)

check mal http://www.clipart-graphics.net/ aus.
vielleicht findest ja was.


----------

